# Watch travel cases.



## Boggoff (Apr 20, 2019)

As the wife and I are soon to off on our travels I am looking for a better travel case for my watches.

I don't want a roll or flat case as I don't want to risk damage to the display backs on the watch's from the bracelets.

I have been looking at a couple:

https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/WOLF/Wolf-Blake-Black-Pebble-Leather-Watch-Roll-Travel-Case-For-3-Watches-305602.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwh6XmBRDRARIsAKNInDEhPeeMtqRAxhuha9aTOFmSKq0fQlHMrHT9lDPHZSHkUD73Ayl4Pc0aAgUnEALw_wcB

Works out at around £160 with the discount. Everyone raves about wolf but no personal experience

- my wallet doesn't like it 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/WATCHPOD-Organizer-Portable-Protection-Wristwatches/dp/B078NDSN9Q/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=watchpod&qid=1556734066&s=gateway&sr=8-2

£17 and seems to get good reviews

- looks like watches can still move round in it

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Invicta-Watch-Box-DC3GREY-YEL/dp/B00CLCU21W/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=invicta+watch+case&qid=1556734144&s=gateway&sr=8-5

£32 and nothing short of a nuke is getting through it.

- weighs a ton

Any thoughts on these or suggestions on others


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Having INVICTA in 3' letters is a surefire way to protect your Rolex collection from being stolen, although it does look a little like a TA lunchbox. Do you plan on hurling your watches into cargo, or keeping them in hand luggage?

If it's the latter, the watch pod seems to meet your criteria, for not a lot of cash. I don't own one, but am now considering it tbh.

Would be very interested to hear any feedback on them too.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm sure those are all fine, however I suggest something simple that you've already ruled out and simply add some sort of padding or wrapping around each individual watch. I've used crown Royal bags before and they worked perfectly. Also simple leather pieces I cut from a black I bought from a leather store. Cut them about 3-4 inches tall and a couple wide and voila, they aren't going anywhere and nothing touches on the inside.


----------



## Diveaddiction (Feb 12, 2019)

I was in a similar situation a short while ago, I took the plunge and settled on some Wolf products... They are very good quality so hopefully the longetivity matches the price tag. So far I'm very very impressed.

Worth looking here:

https://www.francisandgaye.co.uk/search/wolf#sort3


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

I have (as @JayDeep would expect) the Wolf watch roll. (It was bought for me by the (according to @Karrusel) heir-hunters for my last birthday. It's a lovely piece of kit -- keeping the watches snug and secure in hand baggage.

Yes, it's expensive -- but not by comparison with the cost of the three watches it might hold.

Cheaper alternative is to cocoon each watch in a pair of socks. TK-Max sells these quite cheaply -- and, yes, I've done it :crazy5vh:

.


----------



## Boggoff (Apr 20, 2019)

yokel said:


> I have (as @JayDeep would expect) the Wolf watch roll. (It was bought for me by the (according to @Karrusel) heir-hunters for my last birthday. It's a lovely piece of kit -- keeping the watches snug and secure in hand baggage.
> 
> Yes, it's expensive -- but not by comparison with the cost of the three watches it might hold.
> 
> ...


 to be fair I don't feel like trusting my seamaster or sinn to my socks I have found the wolf one for just over the £100 and I also found

https://www.hsjohnson.com/watches-c123/watch-storage-c139/wolf-462504-navigator-triple-wristwatch-roll-black-p11035


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Boggoff said:


> to be fair I don't feel like trusting my Seamaster or Sinn to my socks I have found the wolf one for just over the £100


 Dropped into the toe of one sock, which is then rolled up and dropped into the toe of the other sock, is actually quite secure . . . . . . . . . . . but,

. . . . . Carruthers would not approve. The way to do it is, so . . . .










.


----------



## Boggoff (Apr 20, 2019)

just ordered the union jack one £109


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

I'd stick to the sock route and then stuff the sock into a shoe for a hard case. But then again I'd probably wear the nicer watch to travel in and only be shoving a beater into the luggage.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am in the sock and shoe camp as well although when travelling I usually just take one watch


----------



## Boggoff (Apr 20, 2019)

Plenty of room


----------

